# Marine Military Police Training - Pepper Sprayed and Making Apprehensions



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 21, 2011)

Marine MP training at Fort Leonard Wood; the MP is sprayed full in the face with pepper spray and then has to subdue or hold off attackers with a variety of weapons.  Cool video.






Yeah, I did that to, but at Camp Pendleton in the 1980s.  Main difference was we used Mace, not pepper spray. I understand pepper spray is worse.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 21, 2011)

This is my old unit...






That's 33 Area Combat Town at Camp Pendleton.  I left a lot of blood in the dirt there once.  Some of it mine.


----------



## MJS (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice clips Bill!   I thought the guy in the 1st clip did a great job, under those conditions.  Training of this nature, is, IMO, very important, if you're in the Military, LEO fields.


----------



## Buka (Jul 21, 2011)

Went through the pepper spray in the face several times during LEO training. Man, it really burned the eyes and choked the lungs. I always hated it. But when you know it's just temporary, and it won't kill you, it's easy to wade through it and take down the sprayer. (easy being a relative term  )

It's why I have no faith in pepper spray. Seen too many guys just bite the bullet and wade through it. And a lot of the young guys who couldn't make it through their first year, just plowed through in subsequent years. We cheered them the most.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jul 27, 2011)

Well if that doesn't bring back some memories. Hate that stuff.

James


----------

